# Radiofrequency & tricare



## dyoungberg (Sep 4, 2012)

Has anyone had experience with 64640 and Tricare not paying?  I'm billing 64640 for radiofrequency done at s1,s2,s3 nerve branches at a Surgery Center.  Can we appeal?

Thanks!

Debbie Youngberg
Biller/Coder
NW FL Surgery Center


----------



## dwaldman (Sep 6, 2012)

I would appeal because 64640 x3 is potentially draws a hold on payment until review of records and staff or provider explanation of the service. So maybe once you provide that you will either have more information about the reason for the denial or they will consider payment.


----------

